# Confo Critique



## drzult (Dec 6, 2008)

Was wondering what you think of his conformation? Also what type of breed you think he is? Thanks!


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Not sure what breed..

Not crazy about the way his pasterns tie into his hooves. He is camped under. It's like he sits back on his heels. Maybe poor farrier work or he is needing a trim. Short in the hip and sickle hocked. He has kind of a thick throat latch..

None of this is a HUGE deal. =] If he is a gelding and performs - it doesn't matter.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

I also see a roach back, sickle hocks, and a short neck, but it might be the angle =P


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I would like to see a smoother topline. Peak of croup is too far back. He is camped under in this photo. He has good bone and nice large hocks. It may be the photo, but it looks like he has a bump on the front of his left cannon above the fetlock joint. He needs to see a farrier.. toes are long and heels seem shallow so his feet are "slipper footed." His shoulder is a bit steep but it appears he may have a fairly open angle at the point of shoulder. His neck is heavy but well placed. 

He looks like a Mustang.. or a QH with draft in him.. with that head, the bone and the hind quarter. 

Over all, after seeing someone who knows how to trim and shoe him, I like this horse. Looks sturdy and not very flappable.


----------



## drzult (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you for the responses, He is only 14 hands and he has something in him that paces. When I bring him back from a canter to a trot he will pace for a few steps. Any idea of the breed? I no he looks built like a draft but he is only 14 hands. Thanks


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Maybe Icelandic cross? I think they are gaited.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I can't say anything about his conformation that hasn't been said already, but to me he do look like he's maybe 3/4 quarter horse/quarter pony and 1/4 Icelandic, but i could be wrong. When he moves how does he step? Does it seem high or animated, or is it just normal?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like a QH cross to me..
What I see is:
Thick throatlatch
Short, thick neck (matches his back though, which is only a tad too short)
Stands under himself too far
Sickle Hocked
And while he has an adorable head..it looks a little too big for the rest of his body, lol.

Overall he's quite adorable though.


----------



## drzult (Dec 6, 2008)

He seems to step normal but I will post a video. It's him over a little cross rail course. Definitely not the best course but it has some trotting and a little cantering to see how he moves. Thanks


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't know if it's just me, but he looks a bit animated.. And one time when u asked him to speed up he did what i think is called the rocking horse canter. It was a half trot, half lope


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he looks a bit mustang and/or Iberian horse (like andalusian) thrown in there somewhere.

I have never seen an Icelandic cross.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Maybe some paso fino in him. I definitely see some qh. But I'm thinking paso fino back in there. He's not fully Gaited but some of the movement looks like it's trying to gait somehow. He's very cute though. Oh wait also some mustangs are Gaited and can "single foot". Some are 5 Gaited. He could have some mustang. I had a 14.1 hand qh/mustang cross. He had some kind of gait kind of similar to yours. Spanish mustangs sometimes aren't branded so he could be that. But also the mustang/qh cross wouldn't be branded. Oh and my mustang cross was buckskin too . If you live in the uk then he's most likely not any part mustang though ( I don't believe many Mustangs make it to Europe) If you're in the us though then I would consider it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

He does look similar to an Icelandic/Arab cross I know. I don't know much about conformation myself, but he is pretty.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

my first impression was that he was maybe some kind of Fjord cross


----------

